# Poplar and red oak!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Just some random pics! Why not?!


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry bad resolution! Oy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ibangwood said:


> Just some random pics! Why not?!


Very nice! You mill it?


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh ya! Nice wide 20" boards


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> Oh ya! Nice wide 20" boards


Nice!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ibangwood said:


> Oh ya! Nice wide 20" boards


I'd like to eventualy get into milling my own lumber... It's a millers paradise every hurricane season!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mmmmmm...smells like millwork.












 







.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

OK, that does it...I am heading out to make sawdust today. The snow has melted and I have an elm on the deck, a walnut right beside it.



.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

That is music to my ears daren


----------

